# Working Gingerbread Launcher for CM4DX?



## GreigKM (Jun 15, 2011)

As the title states, is there a working stock Gingerbread launcher for CyanogenMod on the Droid X? The supposed 'universal' mod doesn't work, nor do the various apks or market ones. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

What parts of the market apps aren't working? I have no experience with stock GB launcher, so I'm curious....

Droid X, that is all...


----------



## a10waveracer (Jul 2, 2011)

GreigKM said:


> As the title states, is there a working stock Gingerbread launcher for CyanogenMod on the Droid X? The supposed 'universal' mod doesn't work, nor do the various apks or market ones. Thank you in advanced.


LauncherPro works flawlessly for me running Nightly 16 CM4DX.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Can someone explain what the op is talkin about? Lol. I don't understand. What's wrong with adw launcher that cm uses? All cm roms use adw cuz its WAY better then stock launcher. What universal mod and various apks are you talkin about? Just want to understand so I can try to help.


----------



## DropC (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, being an avid disliker of both ADW and LP, I can see why he would want stock. ADW looks... well... cheap. And LP has always had lag issues when loaded down with icons and widgets on the X... at least for me. The stock Gingerbread launcher is by far my favorite one. It's simple, clean, and doesn't lag down for anything.

To the OP, if those don't work then try HeLauncher. It's got a stock GB theme to it. I know that isn't quite what you want, as it's still a custom launcher, but if all the stock ones on the Market don't work, then that's the best alternative I can come up with.

I don't know why they aren't working, though... I could have sworn I had them running just fine.


----------



## GreigKM (Jun 15, 2011)

To clarify, I am referencing this when talking about the 'Universal' Gingerbread launcher mod, it and the market Launcher2 ports do nothing, nothing but a black screen upon trying to run them. The Universal mod and market launchers work on my OG Droid and Eris running CM7, which is why I am curious as to why they wouldn't work on the Droid X. Not a big deal from anything but an ascetic standpoint, I know, and Launcher Pro can look close to stock with some configuration, but again, curiosity.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gingerbread launcher by modaco in the market is probably as close ad you will get til that cm7 mod works

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

